# Setting up SWM myself supported



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

At the suggestion of carl6 I am looking into upgrading my system to SWM while also running my multi-switch (WB68) along with it so that I can keep one reciever off of the SWM system. I use that reciever for tailgaing and my tailgating setup is multiswitch so I dont want to put that reciever on SWM and have to try and switch it back and forth. I am weighing the cost of doing it myself and running everything as I want it as opposed to Direct coming in and not caring so much but only paying about 250.00 Question is if I do the work myself will I be able to call up and have Direct turn on my multi room viewing and it be supported or are they going to insist they install it for it to be supported and covered by my protection plan? I was going to use four of the outputs on my WB68 to feed the SWM 8 switch and go from there .


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Are you going to with DECA or ethernet?

in the case of ethernet, DirecTV should not roll a truck as that method is considered 'unsupported' but mostly likely they will insist on rolling a truck for DECA.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

If I do the SWM I would go ahead and use DECA , I just didnt know if they would support the system at all without them installing it


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From my own experiences, The protection plan typically has no problems covering self-installed items especially after a period of something in the way of 90 days..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know how DirecTV would deal with a hybrid system - most likely unsupported. I suspect most CSR's wouldn't even understand what you were asking if you tried to do it through DirecTV.

If you want supported MRV/whole-home, do all of your receivers and do it through DirecTV, but be sure to do it with an external SWM8 multiswitch (not the SWM LNB). Then when the installer leaves, hook up your WB68 and move the one unit over to it. If you ever have future problems, you might have to revert back to the installed configuration for support.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe I am missing something, but can't you just use the leagcy ports on the SWM-8 for the receiver you want to keep off of SWM?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but can't you just use the leagcy ports on the SWM-8 for the receiver you want to keep off of SWM?


The SWM8 legacy ports don't pass the Ka-lo band, so most HD doesn't come through.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but can't you just use the leagcy ports on the SWM-8 for the receiver you want to keep off of SWM?


I dont know can you hook up an H21-200 through a legacy port on the SWM-8? and still be able to view high def channels and use a BBC?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The SWM8 legacy ports don't pass the Ka-lo band, so most HD doesn't come through.


See, I was missing something. :lol:


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but can't you just use the leagcy ports on the SWM-8 for the receiver you want to keep off of SWM?


IIRC the 3 legacy ports on the SWM-8 are not equivalent to the ports coming off a WB68, whereas the 4 legacy ports from the SWM 16 are.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I am turned on unsupported. I had a DECA go bad the other day, and I called up the protection plan. I told them what I had going on, and (stupid me) that I had a spare and it works just fine, so it had to be the DECA.

She agreed that the DECA was bad but since I had a spare, they wouldn't replace it. 

I'm giving it a bit of a wait then I am calling back... 

Sounds like they will still replace it if I just keep my mouth shut about extra parts and just tell them I pulled it off the back of another receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I am turned on unsupported. I had a DECA go bad the other day, and I called up the protection plan. I told them what I had going on, and (stupid me) that I had a spare and it works just fine, so it had to be the DECA.
> 
> She agreed that the DECA was bad but since I had a spare, they wouldn't replace it.
> 
> ...


"I bet" you also tell the cop how fast you were driving when he asks too. :lol:


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> I am turned on unsupported. I had a DECA go bad the other day, and I called up the protection plan. I told them what I had going on, and (stupid me) that I had a spare and it works just fine, so it had to be the DECA.
> 
> She agreed that the DECA was bad but since I had a spare, they wouldn't replace it.
> 
> ...


Did you use the email method to get them to turn you on unsupported? I was thinking of going ahead and doing that anyway since I can link the main boxes I would want to use through my existing Cat5e anyway


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I hadn't been pulled over in years until I turned into the far lane the other day. 

He was just making sure I wasn't drinking, seeing as how I live in a college town and it was the weekend. He pulled me over, I told him I had a gun, he checked my license, thanked me for telling him about the gun and gave me a verbal warning, and we went our separate ways.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I actually turned on unsupported the day it became available, and it was with a phone call. Now it is suggested to use the email route.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

So pretty much I can do the install myself but in order to get them to turn on the MRV I will need to swap my package from +HD/DVR Monthly to the one that is the same that adds $1.00 and have them activate MRV unsupported. The main thing is that if they come install it I dont think they will use the SWM 8 switch which I will need to run parallel with my WB68. Am I forgetting anything??


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Kev4Bama said:


> So pretty much I can do the install myself but in order to get them to turn on the MRV I will need to swap my package from +HD/DVR Monthly to the one that is the same that adds $1.00 and have them activate MRV unsupported. The main thing is that if they come install it I dont think they will use the SWM 8 switch which I will need to run parallel with my WB68. Am I forgetting anything??


MRV is $3 per month, supported or not.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have Plus DVR and was able to turn on unsupported, you might try to keep what you have.

I still don't see the need for the 6x8 if you are only keeping one receiver on it?


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

I dont guess i have to I just wanted to leave some options for its use either in my wifes office or on out screened porch when I am not using it for tailgating. My other question would be if I used my existing CAT5e networking in my house I know that I would be able to use MRV not supported but will I also be able to use VOD and the Directv to pc apps ect.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember a SWM8 has 3 legacy ports on it, and I think I read somewhere you will be using an H receiver as your tailgate rig, which only needs one. You could have up to three locations ready to go for moving the box around. 

VOD and all that will work just fine on your wired network.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Remember a SWM8 has 3 legacy ports on it, and I think I read somewhere you will be using an H receiver as your tailgate rig, which only needs one. You could have up to three locations ready to go for moving the box around.
> 
> VOD and all that will work just fine on your wired network.


however, 


veryoldschool said:


> The SWM8 legacy ports don't pass the Ka-lo band, so most HD doesn't come through.


You could use splitters to feed both a SWM8 and WB68.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Good call Bob, I forgot about that.

The SWM16 which does pass Ka though, correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Good call Bob, I forgot about that.
> 
> The SWM16 which does pass Ka though, correct?


The SWiM-16 is "new & improved", to the point that you can cascade another SWiM-16 off the "four" legacy ports.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted this in another Thread but also thought I might get a response here faster.

My Installer installed 2 SWM8s instead of a SWM16 as he couldn't get his hands on a SWM16 at the time of installation. 

Is there any difference in having a SWM16 and having 2 SWM8s?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richierich said:


> I posted this in another Thread but also thought I might get a response here faster.
> 
> My Installer installed 2 SWM8s instead of a SWM16 as he couldn't get his hands on a SWM16 at the time of installation.
> 
> Is there any difference in having a SWM16 and having 2 SWM8s?


"yeah" the SWiM-16 has the DECA crossover that you don't have.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My Bad!!! I have a SWM16 but then I have 2 Green Labeled 8 Port Splitters coming off of the SWM16 so that was what was Confusing me.

I thought the 8 Port Splitters were SWM8s but no they are Splitters, so I Am Good To Go and Very Lucky because at the time of my Install there were not many SWM16s available.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

richierich said:


> My Bad!!! I have a SWM16 but then I have 2 Green Labeled 8 Port Splitters coming off of the SWM16 so that was what was Confusing me.
> 
> I thought the 8 Port Splitters were SWM8s but no they are Splitters, so I Am Good To Go and Very Lucky because at the time of my Install there were not many SWM16s available.


thats what i thought u had. i think alot of people confuse a swm8 splitter with a SWM8 module. your setup is good to go !!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> The SWiM-16 is "new & improved", to the point that you can cascade another SWiM-16 off the "four" legacy ports.


That's right. I forgot about the SWM8 not passing Ka through the legacy... I have pretty much written that thing off to be honest. SWM16s are so cheap and offer so much more for just a few dollars extra, and I figure they might actually be on the truck as opposed to a SWM8 that the tech probably has never seen if mine ever goes down.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess I was Lucky to get a SWM16 as I was one of the Early Adopters of SWM/DECA/WHDVR Service and I somehow got confused on the SWM16 but I am glad I have one now that I have checked it out.

My WHDVR Service really works Great and I Just Love It!!!


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay question as it relates to my possible SWM option. I know the DECA's would be needed to network my recievers for MRV, all except my H24-700 which has one built in. This is where I am confused. In order to use VOD or cinema plus, directv2pc, tv apps, ect would I need to hook a DECA to my router to feed into the network or would i need the DIRECTV DECA Broadband with power supply. This is at the link below. Would you need this or a DECA at the router or both is my question

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...and-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Kev4Bama said:


> Okay question as it relates to my possible SWM option. I know the DECA's would be needed to network my recievers for MRV, all except my H24-700 which has one built in. This is where I am confused. In order to use VOD or cinema plus, directv2pc, tv apps, ect would I need to hook a DECA to my router to feed into the network or would i need the DIRECTV DECA Broadband with power supply. This is at the link below. Would you need this or a DECA at the router or both is my question
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...and-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


The Broadband DECA is functionally equivalent to the DECA's that are used on receivers/DVRs. The broadband DECA may be a better form factor for your area, and is sold with the power supply. A "regular" DECA needs a power supply as well (when connected to a router rather than a receiver/DVR), but it is often sold separately.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, you need one of those DECA Broadband Adapters to connect to your Router so you can get to the Internet for DOD, etc.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

So in my office where my router and H21-200 are if I go the Swm route and want to use MRV in addition to VOD , 2PC ect than I would need a DECA for the H21-200 a green label splitter in the main line with one output going to the DECA on the H21 and the other to a DECA attached to my router or a DECA broadband connector to my router or both ? Still not sure if I need only the DECA broadband connector or would that take place of a regular DECA at the router?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Kev4Bama said:


> Still not sure if I need only the DECA broadband connector or would that take place of a regular DECA at the router?


The Broadband DECA Adapter would take the place of a Regular DECA at the Router.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

richierich said:


> The Broadband DECA Adapter would take the place of a Regular DECA at the Router.


Thanks for all your help, everyone! This site is an awesome tool for techo geeks to teach themselves, lol when a tech ws here the other day to replace a bad reciever he said I knew more about the system than he did, lol


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Kev4Bama said:


> Thanks for all your help, everyone! This site is an awesome tool for techo geeks to teach themselves, lol when a tech ws here the other day to replace a bad reciever he said I knew more about the system than he did, lol


Yes, I had to Help my Installer with several things while he was here and he couldn't believe how much I knew but you can learn more here than you can at Directv.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Will the broadband deca power the other decas on the network? I am planing the same type of a change to a swm/deca from a multiswitch. I have two hr20_700's and a hr20_100 that are on my home network. I want to add two more hr24's (one now and one later) in rooms that don't have network pulled into. I was thinking of getting the swm lnb and not using all the tuners on my dvrs. Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LoweBoy said:


> *Will the broadband deca power the other decas on the network? *I am planing the same type of a change to a swm/deca from a multiswitch. I have two hr20_700's and a hr20_100 that are on my home network. I want to add two more hr24's (one now and one later) in rooms that don't have network pulled into. I was thinking of getting the swm lnb and not using all the tuners on my dvrs. Any suggestions?


No, it won't "power" them but will communicate with them.
The DECAs connected to the receivers get their power from the receiver.
Look at the top of this forum for images about how to connect them to the *HR20-100*, as they are different.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks school,

I guess I am going to get a swm 16 and splitters from ebay and hr24 from solidsignal. I have a deca that was left behind at my dad's mrv upgrade that he passed on to me. So I really need one more along with a broadband deca. My plan is to move my noisy hr20_700 to my kids room and hr24 to my room. With the swm 16 that i have found comes with 2 splitters and pi. i also found where there is two regular decas and a broadband deca and a stop band. I will a stop band on my hr20-100, will i need another in the setup? 

One other question or maybe thought, if your hr24 is connected to your network with ethernet and has deca in it will it backfeed instead of adding a broadband deca?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LoweBoy said:


> One other question or maybe thought, if your hr24 is connected to your network with ethernet and has deca in it will it backfeed instead of adding a broadband deca?


"Nope", once you connect the ethernet cable, the internal DECA is disabled.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It's "official"! 

D* PP is sending me a replacement DECA for one I had flake out, and I am on unsupported. I told Alan that it was restarting itself, and that I tried it on other receivers with the same result. The troubleshooting consisted of him asking me if the connections were tight. After I confirmed they were, he sent me out a new one. Should be here in a few days.


----------

